# E70 ACTIVE SUSPENSION FRONT SIDE STUCK FULL UP POSITION



## FREE100KSECRET (Feb 20, 2014)

I have one side which is stuck in highest up position and does not want to level off and was wondering what may cause this issue? New active strut is over $1K, so is there a way to let air out and see if it settles back to normal.


----------

